
Show HN: Amazon Dash button monitor daemon - IgorPartola
https://github.com/ipartola/amadash
======
vr3690
Ah this is great. Would love to use it.

I recently started following a stricter version of my daily schedule and was
thinking about placing dash buttons around my apartment to record how well I
have been following said schedule. This might be help in setting it up more
easily.

~~~
IgorPartola
Awesome! Any feedback is always welcome.

